# hybrid fursona species names



## otter1293 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im a wolf otter hybrid and I'm having trouble coming up with a species name for my proud and traditional people.  If anyone has ideas please let me know.  

Also I wanna know what other hybrid species are out there and what your species call yourself.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm...wolf otter is a tricky one. Wotter is fine, even if it souns a bit off, I assume you want something cooler.  Most people just call their hybrids by both species. 

For example, my sona is a winged wolf or avian/wolf hybrid. My other OC is a feline/reptile mix (she's actually both bearded dragon and horny toad) I just call her a reptile cat. 

My other hybrid is a ferrox...which I didn't make up I stole from FA's mascot  and another one I did make...he's a capricabbit. If you're familiar with the zodiac capricorn is a sea goat 

Anyways, I suggest looking up latin names or mythological names or maybe words in other languages. So...canis lupus, skoll,hati, fenrir,lobo etc. are a few examples I could think of for wolves. Try combining then with 'otter' or whatever the scientific name for them is


----------



## otter1293 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm maybe I'll give that a shot, thank you.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jun 28, 2014)

Where I've seen wolf/otter hybrids before most people refer to them as wotters. Another way that some people refer to hybrids is to give it a Latin species name based on the parent species. For a wolf/otter mix it would be something along the lines of _Canis lupus luteinae_.


----------



## otter1293 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmmm I guess wotter might work, I was wondering if anyone else had come up with a better name.  Although River Luteinae is starting to grow on me for my fursona's name


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 28, 2014)

How about the Kushtaka the otter shapeshifters from native american myth? Has nothing to do with wolves but name flows off the tongue nicely. V:


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 28, 2014)

I think just calling them Wolf Otter's or Otter Wolves is good enough, the same way as Sea  Horses are named for example. Splicing the two common names together usually sounds daft, you could try splicing the latin name of the genus's together.


----------



## otter1293 (Jun 28, 2014)

I kinda like that, Kushtaka, that could apply to any otter hybrid. River Luteinae the Kushtaka or maybe just River the Kushtaka. It will grow on me.

Also I would be fine with just leaving it as wolf otter or otter wolf, but that gets long when you introduce your sona as River the Wolf Otter


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2014)

Im a bat wolf hybrid depending on my mood. I call myself squeaky growley.

Not really. I guess a bolf? Or a wolat? I dunno. 

Species/Species hybrid seems fine.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 29, 2014)

Lutra is the genus otters are in and it sounds cool. Lutranine? (lutra and canine)? Although with a funky name, you're going to have to explain it when you introduce yourself anyways so that would take more time than just introducing yourself as a wolf otter.

I wanted to be a fox with horns, wings, and cloven hooves. I thought about hybridizing a fox and a dragon, but dragons aren't really my biz. Being half succubus really meshes with my personality so I rolled with that. That's what's awesome about this all being in imaginationland, you can do whatever the fuck you want!


----------



## otter1293 (Jun 29, 2014)

You maybe right, I think it might be easier just to use wotter since its a more known species.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 29, 2014)

I just gave a random name for my Polar Bear/Eastern Dragon hybrid.


----------

